# cool pic



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

That's really cool:smokin:


----------



## bborat (Jun 1, 2012)

Is that your fleet Matt??


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

lol sadly not.

pick the keys from any one...R32 every time


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Now that is a cool pic... Very nice


----------



## bborat (Jun 1, 2012)

I always new you had good taste Matt, can't wait till mine is finished, when it is yourself and Miguel will receive pics mate,,,, did I tell you about the "other car"?


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Fantastic picture.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Certainly a nice pic matty . The sort of scene i'd like to take pics of myself if i was there :smokin:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

bborat said:


> I always new you had good taste Matt, can't wait till mine is finished, when it is yourself and Miguel will receive pics mate,,,, did I tell you about the "other car"?


Hi no you didn't 

Pm if you want


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

That's wicked :smokin:


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

Front row please!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

R34 please  Do all those seats have covers on them? They all collectors?


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

Eeny, meeny, miny, moe......


Its amazing how different the GTR looks compares to its original counterparts.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Thats fantastic!! Do you have high res copy for desktops??


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, very cool pic!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Why do they all have Nissan numberplates apart from the blue on at the back? I'm guessing it means something, I just dunno what


----------



## KRYSKYLINE (Mar 30, 2013)

Cool pic. But have seen it many times before


----------



## Xanthos (Oct 31, 2012)

family portrait


----------



## Tune-R (May 26, 2006)

New desktop background :bowdown1:


----------

